# Help!  Lipstick Swatches



## SnowWhiteQueen (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey!  Can someone swatch any of the following lipsticks on unlined lips?  I need some help deciding what looks good! I've kinda narrowed it down to these:  

Sweetie
Angel
Chic
Lovelorn
Creme de la Femme
Up the Amp
3D
Lame
Eden Rocks
Plum Dandy 
Sandy B
Gel

Yikes - Long list!  Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 21, 2007)

HTH!


----------



## divaster (Mar 21, 2007)

Eden Rocks ( I wish I could take pictures as nice as bjorn_again!)


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 27, 2007)

I did Eden Rocks for you, unlined lips like you asked. I am an NC 25/30...if that helps


----------



## Luxurious (May 13, 2007)

lovelorn on unlined lips, room light, no flash




lovelorn on unlined lips, with flash


----------



## styrch (May 13, 2007)

Not a great pic, but this is Chic on me (NC15 with pigmented lips). I may have used a liner (probably burgundy if I did). Pic was taken a while ago.


----------

